# Any Rescues Need a Reference Checker?



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I have begun doing telephone reference checks for MAPR (pugs) and if any GS (or other) rescue has a need for this service, pls PM me. I'm in Ocean City, MD and cannot foster/transport at this time, but do have the time/flexibility to verify Vet info and speak with personal references. I enjoy this; it's a bit like detective work at times!

Pamela Berger


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I can always use a reference checker, especially on out of state adoptions, that's always what slows me down since I'm pretty much working by myself down here.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi, Dawn;

Just curious - would turning this over to an outside person violate privacy laws? Could they become privy to information they should not have?

I know we do background checks on our therapy animal handlers and animals ourselves so no one else has info, but we are looking for legal issues.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I can sign a Code of Ethics Agreement (if your group has one) and provide you with a reference at MAPR. If one of your applicants was someone that I knew had previously applied to MAPR and been denied, I would relay this info to a Board member of MAPR and they would contact your group regarding the specific info, and vice versa. I am only interested in helping rescues find the right adopter for the right dog.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Although we have someone who handles our reference checks, we sometimes do need help with home visits, evaluations and transport over on the Eastern shore. If you are interested in helping, our volunteer application is on our web site at http://www.shepherdrescue.org

Thanks for your consideration!


----------

